# Graduation 2013, Degrees and Future Jobs



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

with my oldest set to graduate next week, and the question of future training, choices, and careers decisions that come with it, I read this article by margaret wente today in the G&M. She takes aim against the over-supply of teachers in Canada - a very real problem especially given the hiring practices in many school boards.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/comm...-college-mess/article12366486/?service=mobile

"We are simply cranking out far more degree-holders than the market needs. In the United States, barely half of university graduates are in occupations that require bachelors’ degrees or more. They are significantly underemployed and likely to remain so, even as the economy picks up. *The fastest-growing occupations of the future do not require university degrees*."

What a change over the past 30 yrs! What is a newly minted graduate to do? I'm curious to learn which occupations Wente is alluding to - are they trades? technician-related jobs?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Trades are likely going to take a massive hit when/if the canadian housing market takes a dive.

A good thing about a higher education is you always have it and post-secondary education is a wonderful life-style for a few years. There are certainly worse ways to spend your younger years.

As for the article, I would make sure you have a second source. Wente is a known plagiarist (maybe in this case it works in her favour) but I take very little of what she says seriously. When she does write an article about a topic I am very familiar with you is frequently more wrong than right. I therefor am uneasy learning things from her about other topics.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

none said:


> Trades are likely going to take a massive hit when/if the canadian housing market takes a dive.


Not all trades have to do with housing. There are many many tradesmen who haven't stepped a foot in a house for work.

Millwrights? Mechanics of all stripes (light duty, heavy duty, ag)? Crane operator? Instrument technician? Locksmith? Parts tech? Powerline tech? Even baking and hairstyling are considered trades.

Even the stereotypical construction trades that everyone thinks of (carpenters, plumbers, and electricians) have many opportunities outside of residential.

There are many options. It's ignorant to turn someone away from the trades just because doom and gloom is predicted in the housing market.

The nice thing about trades, too, is that you can earn while you learn. When a university student is graduating from a four-year university degree, after going to school 8 months out of the year and often working low-paid menial jobs for the summer, the tradesman will have a journeyman ticket after going to school for just two months of the year for three or four years, and getting practical paid work experience to progress in their career for the rest of the 10 months.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks Barwellle - 
I'd like to make a project for my son to do some soul-searching over the next few months to learn more about the world of work - but frankly, I don't know what to suggest to him. I mean, I remember "what Colour is your parachute" books that help people with career decisions, but I am wondering what kinds of work and what kinds of degrees / certiificate will be valuable in the next 10 - 20 yrs. I would *NOT* suggest he get a 4 yr Socology degree for example, nor is he an engineer!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The most successful tradesmen I know, own their own business..............and that is a huge opportunity for someone who is both qualified in the trade and has the capacity to run a business.

It may not be a bad plan to have a mix of the two.

My son has worked in several trades, and is currently employed in one that is overwhelmed with work. 

Unfortunately, he has no capacity for running a business, so the opportunity is missed and he will settle to work for wages.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think this is a new phenom. In 1978, my shop teacher, who was part of the 1960s/70s exodus of tradespeople from the UK to Canada said "get a trade and you'll never be without work". I did, and he was right. 

My sister got her law degree in 1989 the same year I got my mechanic's license. If that was 2013, I doubt much would differ as far as our post-grad debt levels in today's dollars, earning potential, and incomes. At the end of the day, nulling out our good and bad life choices, our standard of living has been pretty much the same I think.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Dubmac, are there any family or friends your son could job shadow? Any open houses at colleges you and he could visit?

He could also peruse through www.workbc.ca (if I remember correctly, you're in BC). Particularly the "career exploration" and "education and training" areas.

You were asking about what training would be in demand... on the same website, check out statistics -> labour market.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> You were asking about what training would be in demand... on the same website, check out statistics -> labour market.


This is exactly what we need - many thanks Barwelle!


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

You're welcome! :encouragement:


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What does your oldest want to do?(must be leaning towards something)What subjects were his/her strongest?what subjects interest him/her?What type of personality?(leader/follower/independent thinker/introvert/extrovert ect)
Knowing your oldest you must have a inkling what career would ''fit''?
I think it is important to choose a career that fits/has some passion for ect
I think it is a mistake to choose solely on what future pay/opportunities will be.
Speaking as a trades guy(running a small business)It would be a mistake to chase a trade ect because it would offer above average money,imo.(if it makes no sense with the person in question)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

He really needs to sort out much of this - He was accepted at a local university for a BA. He is a very good writer - he writes...well...beautifully. Highest marks in English courses. Did OK in other subjects (math etc, not much in science other than Environmental Science etc). Also very good at 3-D type of modelling - he loved ceramics - and ofcousre, compter games etc. He's very much an introvert - with flashes of personality - Heck -I nearly fell on the floor when he said he wanted to wear a kilt, sporrin and charley jacket to the grad banquet! Not a wide circle of friends - keeps to himself.

but ...passion....that it a tough one. *WE* think he would be a shoe-in for something like a CAD operator - Computer assisted drafting. Like Barwelle suggested - we'd like to get him to community college open house to explore potential in a hitch up with his 3-D skills with something in the Technology field - but he has to buy in. He's lovable - but he's 17 going on 14 some days! I agree with your comment about making certain he has a real desire in an area of interest.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I think from practical point of view you need to consider what services can't be provided in China, India and such:

1) Trades: can't fix a car over there, can't fix plumbing over the internet, and on and on and on....
2) Local degree/certificates: lawyers, accountants (for audits) and on.
3) Medical: not only you need to see someone in person but you also need local certificates, on top of it there is shortage of doctors, we have a winner ;-).
I am sure there are more....

Next I think one should consider how easy it is for individual to do the work themselves if permitted, and it seems like the above 3 examples would also fall into this category.
Finally one needs to consider individual's ability and how the talents can be successfully combined with professions to make it work. I would feel sorry for the artistic soul to be forced into accounting, but it may very well work as architect ;-)


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not sure that there is a shortage of doctors anymore (in Ontario anyway). After the government decided it was folly to try to control health spending by reducing the number of MD training positions they did an about face and dramatically increased the number of spots. There are now several types of doctors who are having difficulty finding work. As well, the cost of getting a MD education has gone up drastically. There are probably good prospects in related medical fields like nursing and the relatively new (to Canada) physician assistant roles. Physician Assistant has been one of the highest rated jobs in the US in recent years in terms of satisfaction and income and the Ontario government has just made a commitment to employing them. It goes without saying that all jobs in the medical area are also vulnerable to the government letting everyone from overseas who is 'qualified' for these roles to fill them.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

everybody read this thread! it's a lovely story for the picture it gives of a strong, caring father supporting his son in all sorts of thoughtful ways at a critical turning point in the young lad's life.

kids should all be so lucky as to have a father like this.

EDIT: what i meant to say was "supporting his son while letting him go"

speaking as a parent, this is a delicate passage for both late teens as they transition to their own identities & for their parents. What stands out about black mac's story is that he's ready, hovering, a little hand here or there, but he never pushes. Thank you so much! i'll try to learn from this!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks HP for your kind words.
I think I worry too much. 
Not sure if the jobs & careers situation is drastically different today in contrast to when I was 17 (1978), but I think there has been a real change to the value of some university degrees - like an English degree for example. We may have him spend some time with a consultant who - for a fee - will assess his skills, personality types, marks in school etc and introduce some possible fields of study, schools, universities etc.


----------

